# Anyone from Indiana?



## JbGilmore (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there anyone on here that is from Indiana?


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm in Indy - grew up on the north side of the state.


----------



## nhlfan (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm in Fort Wayne, at least for another 3 1/2 weeks, then I'm off to Virginia.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=192492

Should find some Hoosiers in this thread. I know the group tries to get together once a month or so in Indy. There are a few up north and down south as well.

Originally from Kokomo, so they let me post on their behalf occaisionally.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm from the great big little town of North Webster. It's about halfway between South Bend and Fort Wayne.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

JbGilmore said:


> Is there anyone on here that is from Indiana?


I posted because I wanted to get the chief's picture up on a Hoosier thread. 

Actually, I just wanted to say that if you ever get a chance to herf with IllinoisHoosier, don't miss the opportunity. He's a great guy and a lot of fun to herf with!


----------



## JbGilmore (Dec 2, 2008)

Good things, glad to hear there's at least a few of us from Indiana. I live on the Northside of Indianapolis (Carmel). I'm thinking about tryin to get a few BOTL's together in the next few weeks. Let me know if anyone would be interested!


----------

